

Ask HN: Simple email SaaS? - csomar

Google Apps is way too bloated and has lots of options. I&#x27;m looking for a really simple email SaaS that I can bind to my domains.<p>Should support IMAP for syncing with my devices.<p>Any suggestions&#x2F;experiences?
======
username111
Rackspace is pretty bare bones and lots of people like it:
[http://www.rackspace.com/email-
hosting/webmail](http://www.rackspace.com/email-hosting/webmail)

I use fastmail [https://www.fastmail.fm](https://www.fastmail.fm)

Depending on your uses one might be cheaper than the other, fastmail is pretty
cheap if you only have 1 user for all the domains (you can alias whatever
email addresses you want) ($40/year personal plan)

Rackspace I haven't really used so I don't know how they handle multiple
domains it might be cheaper to use them with multiple users. They do require a
minimum $10/month

------
projuce
Zoho offer a pretty simple email service, only 5 mailboxes though (but you can
get creative and use groups as well)

www.zohomail.com

------
taktix
Yesware looks promising, but I decided on a dedicated CRM (Upvise) because I
like to keep my peas separate from my mash potatoes if you know what I mean.

